# hand made game pulls



## yellowdog hunter (Jan 27, 2013)

heres a simple one. this one has two slip knots for the carrying of two kills. can be made in different lengths and woods. I like to use mine by holding the handle and the parracord goin over my shoulder and the kill(s) down my back. just curious if anyone would be interested in these. best I can tell depending on wood these would run from 20-50 dollars. id like to play around with some different woods and colors designs. feedback would be awesome guys!! thanks!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

for $50 do you come into the woods to drag the critter out for me


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Cool concept but I'll stick with the ATV.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A great idea, but overpriced in my opinion. Mine is antler and had D rings.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A 40# yote would be a bit much with the rope digging into the shoulder - never mind 2 of them. I guess for a very short distance it would be all right.


----------



## yellowdog hunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back guys! Tim to do some more tweeking! I may make the shoulder band fatter and getspecifics on price.


----------

